# Heroes Season 1(#18)---3/05/07-'Parasite' [careful - season 2 spoiler in thread]



## Truth Seeker (Mar 5, 2007)

*Parasite.*​





*Star*:  *Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Jack Coleman (Mr. Bennet / HRG),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders),  Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveaux)  * 

Recurring Role:  *Jimmy Jean-Louis (Mysterious Haitian),  Zachary Quinto (Gabriel Gray/Sylar),  Ashley Crow (Sandra Bennet)  * 

Guest Star:  *Cristine Rose (Angela Petrelli),  Randall Bentley (Lyle Bennet),  Missy Peregrym (Candice Wilmer),  Eric Roberts (Thompson),  Thomas Dekker (Zach),  Malcolm McDowell (Mr. Linderman),  James Kyson Lee (Ando Masahashi)*
As the election and destruction of New York approach, Nathan meets up with Linderman. Hiro attempts to steal the sword heading him in a new path. Suresh and Sylar make progress with the list at great cost. D.L. begins to suspect problems at home. Isaac paints an even more terrible painting. A new hero, Candice Wilmer, appears. Simone isn't dead yet.​
*Requestlease...no more advance spoilers for the rest of season. Thank You.*​


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a great episode -better than last week's in many ways (which in itself was probably the best episode to date).

Anyways - it's pretty much utterly worthy of the hype. Don't miss it!


----------



## Droogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Had me on the *edge of my seat*. I can't remember the last time  a TV show made me involuntarily cheer and gasp. Can't wait for April 23rd.


Nice thing about the last scene: Peter's lock of hair dropping to the floor. I've been wanting to take the scissors to his head since episode 1.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

Well damn that was incredible! I barely know where to begin!

It seems that Peter is about to receive the scar that Future Hiro mentioned. I'm sort of hoping for an epic Peter vs. Sylar battle, but somehow I don't think that's going to happen.

My first impression of Candice is that she's a real bitch. She seems to enjoy tormenting people.

I'm assuming that Isaac's painting was of a screaming Peter, possibly with the top of his head gone? I'm not too sure who that was that he painted, but they seemed dead. Maybe we're about to find out the limit of Peter's ability to regenerate.

I'm wondering just how much longer Mohinder and HRG are going to live. Knowing about how the second season will have a new cast means that suddenly, anyone can die.

I can't wait until April 23rd!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I called it on Linderman knowing all about the supers, including Nathan, Peter and Claire. However, I did not see the FBI sting, the FBI sting falling apart, Suresh learning about Sylar, Sylar turning the tables on Suresh, Claire bolting or the role mother Patrelli is playing in the events.

Linderman’s prediction about Patrelli strikes me as true, so likely Nathan will stay alive in the second and third seasons. Whether Linderman can predict the future or his powers of control are such that he can choose who becomes the vice-president remains to be seen.

Sylar is only going to have Peter for a little while. In D&D terms he essentially won surprise and a grapple. The nature of Peter’s powers mean he’s gonna slip free soon enough.

Hrm…

I want something bad to happen to chameleon girl.

So, Isaac is back on the dope. And apparently has to dismember Simone’s body.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't remember the exact quote, but when Sylar says, " That's strange. This is usually the part where people start screaming, " you have to know that the beat down is about to begin in earnest. I can't wait until next Monday's episode to see how the fight goes.

Of course, we can be pretty sure that both survive. Sylar still has to kill Isaac, and while I briefly entertained the notion of Peter using Sylar's MO, I don't think he'd do it that way, no matter how angry he is at Simone's death. 

Speaking of which... Looks like Bennett is toast, hehehe... Unless of course his new mind reading sidekick saves him at the last minute. 

Notice how all of the Heroes working for the Company seem to be based on being effectively invisible? Claude is actually invisible, the Haitian can erase peoples memory of him, the new girl can look like other people, and Matt doesn't need to reveal himself to do his job, and he blends in well.

Wait... you're telling me I have to wait a month and a freakin' half for the next episode?! We just had a break at the mid way point in the series!! Why air one half, then wait, then a quarter, then a longer wait, then the last quarter?!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that Isaac's painting was of a screaming Peter, possibly with the top of his head gone?




The painting is not of Peter - it's of himself. The other painting shows the top of his skull on the floor and the gun nearby - the one Hiro picks up.

We've seen that happen already through Hiro's eyes back in Ep #2. Isaac is killed by Sylar (who now has his address, btw).


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that Isaac's painting was of a screaming Peter, possibly with the top of his head gone? I'm not too sure who that was that he painted, but they seemed dead. Maybe we're about to find out the limit of Peter's ability to regenerate.



It was Isaac.  When Hiro travels to the future the first time, he arrives at Isaac's apartment and finds him dead.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Notice how all of the Heroes working for the Company seem to be based on being effectively invisible? Claude is actually invisible, the Haitian can erase peoples memory of him, the new girl can look like other people, and Matt doesn't need to reveal himself to do his job, and he blends in well.




The thought occured to me as well.

I don't think she just "looks like other people", though.  I think she projects visual (and tactile?) illusions, rather than being a shapechanger.  She hid Simone's body on the bed from the police.

And...Claire-in-Hiding!  Wow!!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> the new girl can look like other people...




On this point, she's not a metamorph. She is not Mystique - she's an illusionist. Not only does she alter her own image - she makes Simone's body on the bed vanish too.

Her power is mental - not physical.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay Nellsir. We keep saying what the other is saying...

*puts on tinfoil hat*


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Of course, we can be pretty sure that both survive. Sylar still has to kill Isaac, and while I briefly entertained the notion of Peter using Sylar's MO, I don't think he'd do it that way, no matter how angry he is at Simone's death.




Yup. 

I think we saw last week in Ep #17 what it about to happen to Peter. He's being grievously harmed and is about to die and, like Ted when he was shot,  I think Peter is about 1 second away from bursting in to flame and hurling Sylar back with severe radiation burns across the room (and maybe through the wall - to get rid of Sylar and end the battle without the great Super Duper duke-it-out).


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I can't wait until next Monday's episode to see how the fight goes...




The next new episode is not next week, it is at the end of April. That is almost a month away.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> The painting is not of Peter - it's of himself. The other painting shows the top of his skull on the floor and the gun nearby - the one Hiro picks up.
> 
> We've seen that happen already through Hiro's eyes back in Ep #2. Isaac is killed by Sylar (who now has his address, btw).






			
				Nellisir said:
			
		

> It was Isaac. When Hiro travels to the future the first time, he arrives at Isaac's apartment and finds him dead.




Thanks guys.   



			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I think Peter is about 1 second away from bursting in to flame and hurling Sylar back with severe radiation burns across the room




I don't recall Peter meeting Ted, though, so that doesn't seem likely.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> So, Isaac is back on the dope. And apparently has to dismember Simone’s body.




What makes you think that? HRG said there'd be a team sent over to clean her up, so I assumed they just disposed of the corpse.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 6, 2007)

I knew that Nathan wasn't going to shoot Linderman, even after Linderman pretty much told him that a number of people were going to die in order for him to become Veep. So as far as I'm concerned, he's a      traitor.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 6, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> The painting is not of Peter - it's of himself...




Which leans credence to my theory about the future, the one Isaac depicts in his paintings, is immutable. He dies and a sizable portion of New York is ruined. Their fates are sealed and all actions and passions to the contrary are meaningless.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> What makes you think that? HRG said there'd be a team sent over to clean her up, so I assumed they just disposed of the corpse.




We come as close to seeing Isaac shoot up as we ever have and he goes on a bing of creating painting showing him dead - this sounds like a heroin fueled binge of self destruction if I've heard of one.

Further, Isaac asked HRG for help with Simone and HRG said that was not why they were their - they were their to keep Isaac painting. No helpers came in to clean up the body, and Chameleon Girl and HRG left right away.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> We come as close to seeing Isaac shoot up as we ever have and he goes on a bing of creating painting showing him dead - this sounds like a heroin fueled binge of self destruction if I've heard of one.




But that has nothing to do with what you said about him chopping up Simone's body.



> _Further, Isaac asked HRG for help with Simone and HRG said that was not why they were their - they were their to keep Isaac painting. No helpers came in to clean up the body, and Chameleon Girl and HRG left right away._




I thought that he asked them to take him with them, and they said no. And once HRG said no (or was it right before that) he did say they'd send over a team to clean things up, which pretty clearly meant Simone's dead body.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I don't recall Peter meeting Ted, though, so that doesn't seem likely.




Know something - you're right.

I had this idea that Peter was near Ted when he was being questioned in the police station by the FBI chickie and Parkman.

Because we had seen that Ted was being held in the last interrogation  room by the same pair. So somehow - I imagined that Peter had 
already got close enough to Ted at that time.

Which is _kind of true_ - except one interrogation room was in LA - while the other was in Odessa Texas.   

FBI. So many interrogation rooms - so many cities.

My bad


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 6, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I knew that Nathan wasn't going to shoot Linderman, even after Linderman pretty much told him that a number of people were going to die in order for him to become Veep. So as far as I'm concerned, he's a      traitor.




Or he doesn't want to throw his life away for nothing and leave his wife a widow. Nathan is smart and cunning; he's going to figure out a way to turn all that to his advantage, or at least hope to be there when Linderman makes a mistake or circumstances coincide such that he can kill him without dying himself.

Or, he just doesn't have it in him to be a murderer. Most people don't.


----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 6, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Which leans credence to my theory about the future, the one Isaac depicts in his paintings, is immutable. He dies and a sizable portion of New York is ruined. Their fates are sealed and all actions and passions to the contrary are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If Isaac's paintings are immutable, then New Yorks goes KABOOM! and what's the point?  I am not yet convinced that what Isaac paints or what Hiro experiences in the future WILL happen.  I do think things will slot into place up and until the final moment, when the future WILL be changed and New York will be saved.  That's my call.

And HRG clearly stated they would send a cleanup crew over to take care of Simone's body.  His "that's not our assignment" line was in reference to Isaac's request for them to take him with them, away from the apartment.


----------



## Grymar (Mar 6, 2007)

One very cool moment was when Hiro and Ando were in Nuked York and you could see cranes working in the background...rebuilding.  How far in the future did they go?


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

Grymar said:
			
		

> One very cool moment was when Hiro and Ando were in Nuked York and you could see cranes working in the background...rebuilding.  How far in the future did they go?




There was also a small stretch of highway visible with a few cars (they seemed like cars, at least) driving on it, so clearly it's been some time since the city was blown up.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually - a lot of the buildings in the distance were still intact and appeared unharmed.  Manhattan had clearly had a big chunk taken out of it, but it was not wiped from the face of the earth.  

_Save the Cheerleader; Save Soho_ doesn't quite have the same ring to it though, now does it?

A nuclear bomb is not a magic wand; it's just a big boom.

There's big booms and then there are BIG BOOMS. While clearly a large explosion, it wasn't like it was an airburst 10 megatons or anything nutty like that.

Hiro and Ando went five years into the future. That was in some recent interview, I don't recall which.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 6, 2007)

SMACK - The twist that I did not see coming was the grandma, yes, I figured she may know about Claire but...sweet!  

Linderman is VERY informed and got to think it is NSA Girl (the one that picks up transmissions and stuff).  

It did look like NY was being rebuilt.  

Waiting to the end of April!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 6, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> If Isaac's paintings are immutable, then New Yorks goes KABOOM! and what's the point?  I am not yet convinced that what Isaac paints or what Hiro experiences in the future WILL happen.  I do think things will slot into place up and until the final moment, when the future WILL be changed and New York will be saved.  That's my call.



That's the track I am on right now as well.  The future they see/paint is the way it is because no one has changed anything yet.  Everyone is still doing everything that will lead to the Peter-bomb going off.  Until someone does something to break the cycle, the future remains as they have foreseen it.

That said, I would not be at all surprised to see the ending go off just like we have been shown so far.  As the writers keep upping the twists, they will need something really big to go out on in the end.  The true twist may be that Peter chooses to go boom to save the world or something to that effect.


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2007)

Boy great episode. And you're kidding me? A month and a half?? And such a cliffhanger?? Sheesh.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Wait... you're telling me I have to wait a month and a freakin' half for the next episode?! We just had a break at the mid way point in the series!! Why air one half, then wait, then a quarter, then a longer wait, then the last quarter?!




I read an article this weekend that said the producers, having seen the troubles Lost has had with changes in scheduled breaks and airtime on ABC, worked out a precise schedule with NBC on when the show would break and then planned the episodes to create the most dramatic cliffhangers at just the right time.  

As for why NBC wants the breaks: Its all about the ratings.  Hook the audience in September, pull them along through November sweeps, take the holiday break, come back to run through February sweeps, and if you don't have enough episodes to run straight through May, break again to get the May sweeps.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 6, 2007)

So mother Petrelli is the Haitian's 'higher power in Claire's life.' 

So where, authority wise, does that put her in the Linderman group?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 6, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> That said, I would not be at all surprised to see the ending go off just like we have been shown so far.




I would be very surprised. 

The viewing public's psyche is not adequately equipped to deal with a nuke (of any size) in NYC. I don't mean we have to be babied or that we can't "take it." 

What I mean it that is so far outside our ken that it will ring hollow. You won't feel it, you won't empathize with it-- you won't believe it. 

And no matter what they do after it happens, it's not going to feel "right."

I basically stopped watching 24 this season as soon as a similar incident happened. The actors couldn't pull it off, and I didn't buy it. It killed the show for me.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> There was also a small stretch of highway visible with a few cars (they seemed like cars, at least) driving on it, so clearly it's been some time since the city was blown up.



There was also a crane in the foreground that was in motion; looked like it was working on rebuilding or at least clearing debris.

Favorite moment - Ando KO'ing Mr. Curator. I actually whooped! out loud on that one.



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> As for why NBC wants the breaks: Its all about the ratings.  Hook the audience in September, pull them along through November sweeps, take the holiday break, come back to run through February sweeps, and if you don't have enough episodes to run straight through May, break again to get the May sweeps.



I would also think that having a high level of special effects contributes to the needed breaks as well.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 6, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Actually - a lot of the buildings in the distance were still intact and appeared unharmed.  Manhattan had clearly had a big chunk taken out of it, but it was not wiped from the face of the earth.




Maybe (and this is just speculation), the future has already changed...just not enough.  Enough to go from BIG BOOM to big boom.

Dunno.  Probably not, but still....


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 6, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I would be very surprised.
> 
> The viewing public's psyche is not adequately equipped to deal with a nuke (of any size) in NYC. I don't mean we have to be babied or that we can't "take it."
> 
> ...



It all depends on how they do it.



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I basically stopped watching 24 this season as soon as a similar incident happened. The actors couldn't pull it off, and I didn't buy it. It killed the show for me.



For the future, please keep spoilers for other shows out of threads where they don't belong...


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 6, 2007)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> So mother Petrelli is the Haitian's 'higher power in Claire's life.'
> So where, authority wise, does that put her in the Linderman group?




I think we're looking at multiple rival 'groups' here, and she's the head of - or high up in - _another _ group apart from Linderman's. Maybe she's the mutant Underground Railroad.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 6, 2007)

Uh-huh...Sounds like someone has been around. What are you NOT telling us man?!!


			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Know something - you're right.
> 
> I had this idea that Peter was near Ted when he was being questioned in the police station by the FBI chickie and Parkman.
> 
> ...


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Mohinder hasn't played enough D&D. Any good gamers would have shot Sylar right away (after finding out he was the creapy evil super, and capturing him), cut off his head, burned the body, and scattered the ashes.


----------



## papastebu (Mar 6, 2007)

Did Peter actually come into contact with Ted? I don't remember seeing that. I don't think that I've missed any of the episodes, between Sci-Fi and NBC. If they did meet at some point, then when? I've been waiting for it to happen, but I'm almost sure it hasn't yet. Remember how ted couldn't control his power at first, and how Peter couldn't get a handle on anything, merely sponging off of other supers in range?

I think that Ted and Peter are _due_  to meet, and Peter will start emitting uncontrolled radiation, or get stressed and KABOOM! Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 6, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> For the future, please keep spoilers for other shows out of threads where they don't belong...




"A similar incident" is a spoiler? 

I'll take that under advisement.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 6, 2007)

papastebu said:
			
		

> Did Peter actually come into contact with Ted? I don't remember seeing that.




I thought they met when Ted's wife was in the hospital. Ted had killed the doctor who treated his wife's cancer.

EDIT: Nope, that was Matt. Crud.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, the new Heroes graphic novel adds a bit of a twist to things, but seems to have a few minor discrepancies as well.  :\



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I thought they met when Ted's wife was in the hospital. Ted had killed the doctor who treated his wife's cancer.




Matt and Audrey arrested Ted there, but I don't recall Peter being anywhere nearby at that time.


----------



## papastebu (Mar 6, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I thought they met when Ted's wife was in the hospital. Ted had killed the doctor who treated his wife's cancer.




You may be right, but it's been awhile. I guess I'll have to wait for future installments or until the DVD--you know it will--comes out.




I will own it.

Yes.

I will own it.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2007)

papastebu said:
			
		

> You may be right, but it's been awhile. I guess I'll have to wait for future installments or until the DVD--you know it will--comes out.




You could just go watch the full episodes over at nbc.com. They're all there, free for viewing in their entirety.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Matt and Audrey arrested Ted there, but I don't recall Peter being anywhere nearby at that time.




The possibility and plausibility of it confused me.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 6, 2007)

The first thing that came to my min when Hiro and Ando saw the future and Hiro exclaimed that they failed, was no they didn't.

Because Hiro jumped to the future he was not in the past to help prevent NYC from going boom. Remember when he called Ando from Issac's apartment just before the blast. Ando had said he was missing for 6 weeks.

When he jumps, he is absent from the time stream until the moment he reappears


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 6, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The first thing that came to my min when Hiro and Ando saw the future and Hiro exclaimed that they failed, was no they didn't.
> 
> Because Hiro jumped to the future he was not in the past to help prevent NYC from going boom. Remember when he called Ando from Issac's apartment just before the blast. Ando had said he was missing for 6 weeks.
> 
> When he jumps, he is absent from the time stream until the moment he reappears



Ha! That clinches it, Hiro *can* change the future, at least. Because, as far as Ando is concerned, Hiro hasn't been missing at all. Nor is he back at the office, and there's not much time left before the phone call takes place. So unless Hiro tells him to go back and take the call, and what to say, it ain't gonna happen. If he does, I'm done with the show.

My predictions:

Matt will start reading the _bad guys'_ minds and tell them what they want to hear to fuel their paranoia and gain their trust. After all, they've lied to him and obviously have no intention of letting him go.

Linderman will make sure Nathan never leaves the building alive, because he knows he can't trust him. After all, he's spilled at least part of his Evil Master Plan, so what's to prevent Nathan from going directly to the Secret Service and telling what he knows? Nothing. And der SS is just likely to have Linderman assassinated.

Lindy will also have Niki/Jessica offed, as she is not reliable.

Mr. Bennet will haul out his gun, close his eyes, and start blasting away. Why not, he's a dead man anyway, may as well try to take some of his executioners with him. (Why close his eyes? So he won't be distracted by any illusions. Hey, it worked for one of the bosses during the Tong Wars!)

Oh, did I mention that these are things I predict _won't_ happen? Every time someone on the show has to make a choice between doing something obviously intelligent (or the right thing), or doing something stupid (or self-detrimantal), they almost invariably choose the latter. 

I except Hiro and Claire from the above blanket statement. He's deliberately trying to be a hero and she's a teenager in a really messed up situation where there probably aren't any right answers. (And Ando, because he's a sidekick!   )

And Yeah, Ando for the win in this episode!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 6, 2007)

I cheered when Hiro jumped to the future. This is because it puts in my mind that everything Isaac paints will happen, it is just a matter of who it happens too and what perpective. I was concearned about my theory when Isaac painted the aftermath but Hiro jump to the future makes it work again. Isaac has painted both the explosion and the aftermath. Both were painted before Hiro jumped to the future and saw exactly those things. It gets confusing with alternate time streams but Hiro can both experience the future and change it while at the same time being locked into his own future that Isaac can paint. This was further reinforced as well when Hiro made the bullet go backwards while the rest of time progressed. Everything has its own sub-timestream that can change independent of others as well as be forcast. Gahh this is hard to explain. I hate multiple time streams.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2007)

> Mr. Bennet will haul out his gun, close his eyes, and start blasting away. Why not, he's a dead man anyway, may as well try to take some of his executioners with him. (Why close his eyes? So he won't be distracted by any illusions. Hey, it worked for one of the bosses during the Tong Wars!)




I predict that Wireless saves his ass in some sort of operation even he himself doesn't remember ordering--see his communications with her in the comic.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 7, 2007)

I think they take his family hostage. He was willing to take a bullet for his daughter - is he willing to track down the Haitian and expose his group to save the life of his wife and son?

And even the viewer isn't sure what choice HRG will make.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Mar 7, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I think Mohinder hasn't played enough D&D. Any good gamers would have shot Sylar right away (after finding out he was the creapy evil super, and capturing him), cut off his head, burned the body, and scattered the ashes.



My first thought was "break his spine and let the quadriplegic TK his useless body around" or similar, but... oh well...


----------



## satori01 (Mar 7, 2007)

Have we seen Hiro jump to the future w/o Ando present?
Ando closed his eyes w/ Hiro at the end of this episode.
I want to say when Hiro jumped to New York the first time, he did it in front of Ando.... perhaps Hiro can slow time, and reverse time...but perhaps he needs Ando present to go forward in time?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 7, 2007)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Have we seen Hiro jump to the future w/o Ando present?
> Ando closed his eyes w/ Hiro at the end of this episode.
> I want to say when Hiro jumped to New York the first time, he did it in front of Ando.... perhaps Hiro can slow time, and reverse time...but perhaps he needs Ando present to go forward in time?




No the first time Hiro went to NYC he was on the subway looking at a travel poster for NYC


----------



## sckeener (Mar 7, 2007)

My prediction for the next episode...

Peter gets loose from Sylar and goes Invisible.  Sylar with his new ears tracks him, but Peter still gets away...probably by flying....Sylar ticked off goes to off Isaac.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 7, 2007)

Director's blog for this episode.  

Also gives some insight as to the timeframe they work in: _As for tonight, our eighteenth episode!! It’s so weird. It’s going so fast. In my reality we’re about to start prepping episode 22 (which I’ll be directing) of the total of 23 we’re going to make._


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Mar 7, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> The first thing that came to my min when Hiro and Ando saw the future and Hiro exclaimed that they failed, was no they didn't.
> 
> Because Hiro jumped to the future he was not in the past to help prevent NYC from going boom. Remember when he called Ando from Issac's apartment just before the blast. Ando had said he was missing for 6 weeks.
> 
> When he jumps, he is absent from the time stream until the moment he reappears




I also think this is how it works, though Hiro might not realize that they're in the future at this point.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 7, 2007)

A few things that have come to mind.  

Sylar may be just like Peter and not realize that he does not have to kill to get other's power!    

Hiro's sidekick...plant by Hiro's father?


----------



## F5 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Sylar may be just like Peter and not realize that he does not have to kill to get other's power!




Unlikely, I think.  If so, he would already have Claire's power, after having been near her in the locker room.  Peter absorbed her power, and was patched back up after the fall almost immediately.  Sylar was still pretty messed up.  He would also have Hiro's power, from when he was in the Diner, and Eden's Voice, and I'm not really OK with that...



> Hiro's sidekick...plant by Hiro's father?




Interesting...


----------



## sckeener (Mar 7, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Hiro's sidekick...plant by Hiro's father?




Not likely.  If we had never seen the scenes where Ando goes off on his own, I'd be wondering, but we've seen him go off and leave Hiro seeking women, Niki and that hotel woman.  I doubt he'd be leaving Hiro to seek women if was a plant.


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2007)

Highlight to see the text about what I think happens next. 


Spoiler



Well obviously Peter finds some way to get out of his current situation (his self-healing ability perhaps), probably escaping with Suresh. Since they extracted some of Sylar's spinal fluid, they might be able to find a suppresant for Sylar. I don't see him getting killed in the end, however. Too good a villain.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Mar 8, 2007)

Krug said:
			
		

> Highlight to see the text.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





But, if you don't give a hint to what's IN the spoiler field, how can someone judge whether they want to read it before reading it! 

I accept it as a given that Peter doesn't die there. I don't know how grievously he's wounded, but his healing ability must not work right for him to have a scar I should think. He's got plenty of options to defeat/ drive off Sylar though, it hardly seems important HOW it happens.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure Peter even will get the scar. The only reason he encountered Claire and got her power was the warning from Future Hiro, who was probably from a timeline in which that never happened.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 8, 2007)

Krug said:
			
		

> Sylar. I don't see him getting killed in the end, however. Too good a villain.




Tim Kring's blog confirmed earlier this week that Sylar is back for Season 2.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 8, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Tim Kring's blog confirmed earlier this week that Sylar is back for Season 2.




Excellent! Though I'd like to think we all anticipated that. Sylar is just too good of a villain. I'm glad that Zachary Quinto finally got a real break-out role.

I think there are a few things about Sylar that haven't been revealed yet. For one thing, when that woman with super-hearing asked him what that sound was in his heart, she was being literal. Sylar's poetic answer notwithstanding, there really was something there that she heard.

More importantly, though, was that when he was captured, that doctor pronounced Sylar as being dead from the drugs he'd been given, but he got up almost immediately afterwards, apparently completely fine (despite having been heavily drugged before). Perhaps one of the powers he gained from one of the people he killed early on was some sort of rejuvenation or resurrection ability?

I'm thinking that at the end of the season, we'll see Sylar "killed," and then a quick hint that he's not really dead after all.


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 8, 2007)

I liked that we finally saw Sylar's _own_ power at work.  It's always been the assumption that his power to know how things work is what allows him to steal powers.

But there were at least two places in "Parasite" where Sylar was speaking and a ticking-clock sound could be heard.  The one that really stands out in my mind is when he convinces Suresh not to kill him immediately, by taunting the geneticist with information about his father and family.  It's nice to see him using his power to understand what makes someone 'tick', if you'll pardon the expression.

Sylar is a great villain.  And the actor is awesome.  Now if only we could get him to whack some of the useless cast members, like DL, Micah, Parkman's wife, and Niki, we'd be in business.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 8, 2007)

Sylar is a very very good villian, the Hannibal of supers.


----------



## papastebu (Mar 8, 2007)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Peter even will get the scar. The only reason he encountered Claire and got her power was the warning from Future Hiro, who was probably from a timeline in which that never happened.




Hiro's presence in a timeline cements him into it, remember. If you take that as given, then Peter, at this point, has to get the scar. I think it happens because he can't thoroughly or effectively use two powers at the same time. This could be because he is inexperienced, or it could be because he displaces old powers as he gains new ones. Something like a super-power conservation of mass theory.

At the same time, he is currently sponging off of Sylar's own power, which is not only to know how things fit together and how they may be refined for optimum performance, but how to make things work together that don't really belong in the same system at all. Think about the watch he was working on when Mohinder's father first came to call. It was the case of one watch, with the innards of another.
All just aspects of the same idea, but the upshot is that Peter can do this now, as well. He may be able to use this to his advantage, saving his life and Suresh's.

If not, he can do a bunch of other stuff. For that matter, he could already do it, because he had his hands on Sylar at the high school.


As fo Niki/Jessica, Peter needs their power to round out the whole "Superman" thing.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 8, 2007)

papastebu said:
			
		

> I think it happens because he can't thoroughly or effectively use two powers at the same time.




Like turning invisible and telekinetically throwing paint cans at Isaac at the same time?


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 8, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Like turning invisible and telekinetically throwing paint cans at Isaac at the same time?



If he was invisible, how do you know it was telekinetic? He might have just been throwing them by hand


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 8, 2007)

Now I'm bummed. I really wanted Syler to get killed. This is because I've long hated seeing the same super villians coming back 2,897 times. It will undoubtedly work fine for most, but few things say cheese in a supers setting to me like having the Arch Villian come back again and again and again.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 8, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Now I'm bummed. I really wanted Syler to get killed. This is because I've long hated seeing the same super villians coming back 2,897 times. It will undoubtedly work fine for most, but few things say cheese in a supers setting to me like having the Arch Villian come back again and again and again.




I agree. Maybe were lucky and the season finale is a cliffhanger, with Syler dying in the Season 2 premiere...


----------



## Vocenoctum (Mar 9, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Tim Kring's blog confirmed earlier this week that Sylar is back for Season 2.




Ah well, I guess I can't read these threads anymore if future spoilers are just going to be dropped with no warning. Especially when it means a character I don't like returns.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll admit that was a little annoying to me, too. There's a reason I don't read Kring's blog or anything else that would give me spoilers like that: I want to constantly think anyone can die, as that makes it way more interesting. Now no matter what is happening to Sylar onscreen, I'll know he'll be fine. That sucks.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 9, 2007)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> Now if only we could get him to whack some of the useless cast members, like DL, Micah, Parkman's wife, and Niki, we'd be in business.



I continue to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## F5 (Mar 9, 2007)

I've had a creepy thought about Sylar.

He's essentially a polar opposite/dark-mirror reflection of Peter, right?  Peter is a twin brother.  Sylar should have a twin, too.  Of course, it wouldn't be an over-protective, stable figure like Nathan.  Oh, no...

"That sound, in your heart.  What is it?"

"Oh that?  That's my twin brother Steve.  See, I have the power to absorb and assimilate genetic material, so in the womb I absorbed my brother.  It's actually a process called 'parasitic twin syndrome', or 'twin-to-twin transfusion' that happens in the real world, except in my case Steve is still alive, and he makes me evil.  He's got this wierd power where he knows how things work.  Now, hold still while I eat your brain."

Gross, right?  

"Steve" could even be the driving force in Sylar; basically just animating Sylar's body from inside.  This is how he seems to be able to resist injury/come back from the dead.  Kill the body, and "Steve" just repairs and re-animates it from inside.

To quote George Carlin: "These are the thoughts that kept me out of the good schools"...


----------



## Asmo (Mar 11, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I'll admit that was a little annoying to me, too. There's a reason I don't read Kring's blog or anything else that would give me spoilers like that: I want to constantly think anyone can die, as that makes it way more interesting. Now no matter what is happening to Sylar onscreen, I'll know he'll be fine. That sucks.




Thirded   

Asmo


----------



## papastebu (Mar 14, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> I've had a creepy thought about Sylar.
> 
> He's essentially a polar opposite/dark-mirror reflection of Peter, right?  Peter is a twin brother.  Sylar should have a twin, too.  Of course, it wouldn't be an over-protective, stable figure like Nathan.  Oh, no...
> 
> ...




Nathan is older that Peter, isn't he?
Also, Niki/Jessica's dualism/mpd; genetic absorption or psychosis?

BTW, IRL, my name is Steve.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 14, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Peter is a twin brother.  Sylar should have a twin, too.  Of course, it wouldn't be an over-protective, stable figure like Nathan.  Oh, no...




I don't believe they ever said Peter is a twin. Nathan is his older brother.


----------

